# ( Perhaps ) Molnija Hitler pocket watch



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's nice to see that in these restrictive, politically correct, times we live in one can depend on pocket watch manufacturers in Russia to put the cat amongst the pigeons. They have carefully crafted a lovely pocket watch bearing a wonderfully rendered image of Adolf together with swastika mounted by an eagle ( images can be found on ebay if interested ).

They also do a 'Uncle' Joe Stalin as well. I wonder how many poor sods they slaughtered between them. I think uncle Joe had the edge last time I read any figures.

They also do a David Beckham by the way. I wonder if their lawyers know, and even if they did could they do anything about it on that wild frontier??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------

